# The Lake of Saugeye



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Took a friend/Co-worker fishing this morning at Buckeye. We got there around 9a with just a little breeze. Within an hour the breeze turned very strong. Stayed that way till we left around 3. It was a chilly wind at that. Appeared to becoming from the north then later changed directions and it appeared to be blowing from the east. But when it did that it was less strong. Im guess that was around 1. It was at this time that we hit our Saugeye. I landed a average size one on a greenish/sparkly grub. After a few no hits I moved and something hit my grub like a freight train. Unfortunately, it ran my line into a rock, tangleg it, got off. Maybe 15 minutes later my friend landed a monster on a bass minnie fished off the bottom. About ten minutes later he landed another good size Saugie the same way. Then it went completely dead. Stayed for couple more hours then went and looked at some property that was for sale up the road. He seems pretty "hooked" on BL. Trying to upload photos.. but, not working.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

It was a interesting bite the perch wanted only minnow heads and I'm getting a handle on the stick bait bite

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Jeff,nice meeting you tonight,I ended up with a nice limit.Glad you got some on the stickbait.

Mike


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Good job!!!! I put about 7 hours in at buckeye tuesday with nothing to show.....at least someones catching them.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice meeting you also Mike I changed poles, lines and places to fish but after watching you work the stick bait it worked for me also. I dont know what the difference between just reeling and stopping is vs a rod twitch or slow sweep and retrieve the slack is but the reeling slo with the slight pause and reeling is my go to presentation for a while.


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

jshbuckeye said:


> It was a interesting bite the perch wanted only minnow heads and I'm getting a handle on the stick bait bite
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Did you tip those minnow heads with live minnows?


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

jshbuckeye said:


> This has been working really well for me, it helps me stay in contact with the bait and feel those lite bites.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

On the minnow heads it was only the head, today they took a whole minnie but it was on a dropper line with a hook attatched that seems to be working better, then the hook tied directly to the line. I guess the perch an eyes dont feel the resistance when the hook is floating free of the main line uintil its to late. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

jshbuckeye said:


> On the minnow heads it was only the head, today they took a whole minnie but it was on a dropper line with a hook attatched that seems to be working better, then the hook tied directly to the line. I guess the perch an eyes dont feel the resistance when the hook is floating free of the main line uintil its to late. Hope this helps someone.


Any chance for a pic of that rig?
That superslow crank and stop, using a crappie stacker rig w 2- 12" leaders, and about an once or two no-roll sinkers, depending on the flow, is the best producer at the Ohio River Ohio side bank. Seems like they can hone-in on the sound or vibe of that big sinker,,,, 
OR just want to chase something???


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

jshbuckeye said:


> On the minnow heads it was only the head, today they took a whole minnie but it was on a dropper line with a hook attatched that seems to be working better, then the hook tied directly to the line. I guess the perch an eyes dont feel the resistance when the hook is floating free of the main line uintil its to late. Hope this helps someone.


Thank u...that does help. I haven't had much success with perch at buckeye for some reason. I think it's the time of day I go. I usually don't go until after dark, and I've heard they hit much better during the day.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

JshBuckeye - Nice Catch - I was out at Buckeye Saturday night - I was there for about 4 hours and the first 3 I was getting skunked. There were a few around me that were catching some small eyes but no nice ones. I finally moved to a nother spot and fished for about another hour and caught two. Both were in the 17 to 18 inch range. They were both taken from a husky jerk with a small egg sinker tied on the front to keep the lure from coming up so quick.


----------

